# Fishing in Japan



## japanfan

Have you ever gone fishing in Japan?

Is it easy to go fishing in Japan? Are there many legal restrictions about personal fishing?


----------



## april

Fishing as an organized hobby is very popular. The majority of people do not keep the fish they catch, they put it back alive. I don't know what the general fishing restriction is, but I do know that the places I have been to which is popular for fishing, there are signs in places stating the dos and don'ts.


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin

That's really interesting April. What a difference from here. My neighbour offered me a large trout he'd caught because he loves to fish, but hates to eat it. So if he doesn't find someone to give it to, he throws it away!

I'm sending him to Japan for fish courtesy lessons.


----------



## cruisein2010

I moved here 3 months ago from california..I have fished for suzuki in tokyo bay and trout at a fishpark up in the mountains.

Not sure of the regulations..i just followed the rules I saw/heard. 

I am eager to go more often..so if anyone wants to go out fishing..let me know. I am OK to hire a local guide - or venture out on our own.

I am in Yokohama.

Also i think the standard is to eat what you catch here in japan..from what i have heard it is a major part of the event..cooking and eating what you caught that day.

Thanks


----------

